

The Concepts Get Harder (Python in 30 Days - Day 12) - rodriguezcommaj
http://rodriguezcommaj.com/python-in-30-days-day-12/

======
ashray
I can't wait to see the part where you get to meta classes. That's when the
real fun shall begin :D Still, an inspiring series for python beginners. Keep
it up!

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
Ha, I don't know if that's a threat or a friendly challenge! I will take the
latter. I am looking forward to harder programming concepts, I just need to
keep practicing to drill them into my head.

Thanks for the words of encouragement, I will definitely keep working away at
it.

~~~
JulianWasTaken
Can't tell if he was serious or not, but metaclasses have no place in a 30 day
quest to learn Python.

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
That's the feeling that I am getting. I like being introduced to concepts
early on, even if I don't fully grasp them. Somewhere down the line though, I
will see something more advanced and go, "OH! Meta classes. I kind of know
about those!" and it is pretty helpful. It works kind of like that learning by
immersion (especially for languages), where you are just in the thick of it
and sooner or later things start to make more sense.

I agree that it's an advanced concept, but it helps when people post stuff
like that here and explain it so that I am at least familiar with it existing.

------
danso
This is a very helpful post. I teach beginners and one of my theories has
been: you "just" need to understand for-loops, if-statements, and of course,
how to invoke methods...and then you're going to finally understand why
programming is worth it.

But those fundamental concepts are not at all "just" easy to grasp for some
reason. I don't know if it is just the particular syntax or what. So it's very
helpful to have a learner explain the difficulty.

